# anubias nana in high light



## hert1028 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm having trouble keeping anubias nana with high light. They are melting.. I know they are for low light but how can I keep them from melting with high lighting.


----------



## primo (Jul 28, 2013)

Move them to a shaded area of your tank like underneath something else.


----------



## hert1028 (Sep 9, 2013)

Is that my only option?


----------



## SunDevil76 (Jul 24, 2013)

primo said:


> Move them to a shaded area of your tank like underneath something else.


That's probably your best bet if its the high light levels that is making the plant melt. This will also prevent algae from growing on the smooth leaves. I haven't heard of high-light melting anubias however. Is the rhizome attached to something or is it above the substrate? If the rhizome is planted beneath the substrate the plant will rot away.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I have nanas in high light (well over 100 PAR) but had early bouts with GSA (green spot algae). Since getting that under control all new growth does not have really any visible algae issues. They actually grow like crazy (going by anubias standards) in high light in my tank and the leaves are a lot bigger in high light. The best results overall (IMO) look in my tank is indeed where they are shaded though. You can use taller stems, Vals that trail the surface, tall swords, and or floaters in that area. They grow a lot more leaves athat are smaller in diameter and have zero algae. Ensure you have good flow in either case....

It just came to me....you are not by chance planting the Rhizomes are you ? You can actually plant it's roots or hold them down using rocks but ensure the Rhizomes are exposed to the water column.


----------



## hert1028 (Sep 9, 2013)

The anubias is tied to a rock. I have it under a shaded area for about 2-3 weeks now and it's still melting but slower. If it's not the light what else could it be? maybe i need to do more reading on anubias.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

good in-focus pictures for us help...as well as all of your tank parameters


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Usually algae on the leaves is the trouble for them under high light. I have some under a 250w mh and it seems doubtful that high light will melt them. Something else is going on in your tank.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

They usually attract algae.


----------

